# Nano LED Lighting???



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

I am trying to do some research before purchasing a nano aquarium kit. How do you determine if the LED lighting provided in a kit is sufficient for a planted tank? I am not looking to do any high light plants, only looking for moderate lighting. I plan to dose excel. A 5-6 gallon nano tank would only be approx 15 inches tall. The tanks I am considering are below….

Marineland Portrait (5g):
http://www.petco.com/product/125548/Marineland-Portrait-Glass-LED-Aquarium-Kit.aspx

Marineland Contour (5g):
http://www.petco.com/product/123643/Marineland-Contour-Glass-LED-Aquarium-Kit.aspx#description-tab

Ecoexotix EcoPico (5g):
http://www.petco.com/product/117299/Ecoxotic-EcoPico-Desktop-Fish-Aquarium.aspx

Eheim Aquastyle (6g):
Amazon.com : EHEIM Aquastyle 6-Gallon Nano Aquarium : Aquarium Filters : Pet Supplies


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I got a crap-tastic aqueon 5 gallon and tolerated it for like 5 days. Then I ripped the rim off of it and threw on a 12" Finnex Planted +

Works pretty well. All I dose is excel / macros/micros. However you might run into algae issues with a planted + without ferts / a decent amount of plants. My tank is short though, the light is like 8" to substrate I think.

Generally speaking you want lights in the blue + red spectrums. This is why plants are green - they absorb blue and red / reflect green. Do a google search on what spectrum of light plants need. Most tanks like that do not come with lights that can grow plants - only very weak lights for viewing.


----------



## brad.harper.9 (May 8, 2014)

+1 on finnex. I run 2 finnex fugeray-r's over a 7.5g rimless dose excel daily with liquid ferts. Grows plants like crazy. Had to take my photoperiod down to 8 hours a day because of spot algea.


----------



## brad.harper.9 (May 8, 2014)

My nano after a pretty good trim


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, so a kit is not at all the way to go. I can most likely buy a tank, filter, and light all separately and be right around the same price for exactly what I want. 

So the Finnex FugeRay Planted Plus appears to be the best LED light for planted tanks ($50), I can get a decent filter for rather cheap, and I just need to find a tank.

Does anyone know where to buy a glass nano tank by itself not in a package? I see a few rimless tanks online but know that I would need a lid. Any ideas?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

This is the filter I use:
Amazon.com : AZOO Mignon Filter 60 : Aquarium Filters : Pet Supplies

Or you could spend a bit more and get a nano canister (IMO canisters are better for flow).
I can vouch for how good that AZOO works. Thing is DEAD silent and still works perfectly after a year. excellent filter for nano setup.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check out the Azoo. That's probobly what ill do and then later down the road decide whether or not its worth upgrading.

What about your actual tank? Any good sites?


----------



## aeroman9000 (Aug 27, 2014)

I am going to put my vote in for Wave Point led lights. I use them on all my nano tanks with great results! They use less led's in their fixtures but the Led's they do use are 1w per bulb! So you get better penetration through the water and plants. They are also very well made, The finnex lights are nice though.


----------

